# Photography guides: Basics, Principles, Macro, and Post Processing



## totoro (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everyone. I have worked hard and launched my site recently with a few guides to photography. Please have a look at it and let me know if you gained any useful information. 

http://www.eyeforphotos.com

Below are a few of my photos so you can see my shooting style. My guides detail how I achieve the results.


----------

